# Little boys and their toys



## nootka (May 31, 2007)

I never know what I'll see when I look out the window to check on mr. Pyro. He's way beyond hanging by his mom's side these days, and being as he's the curious, bold type, I like to make sure he's still IN the pasture throughout the day. When I looked out this morning, I saw something like this:







Colton got a little, soft plastic airplane for his birthday. Unbeknownst to me, they flew it into the horse pasture. Leave it to Pyro to find it. He was standing at the edge of the hill, and I have the feeling he was trying to fly it....he kept tossing it into the air, but the problem was that he didn't really let go of it.






Colton was yelling out the window at him to put it down. I don't think he was really considering that option.






He reared and pawed and threw his head. If only he had opened his mouth...






"Here. Can you make it fly?"

I finally had to pry it out of his mouth as no amount of coercing would make him leave it. At this point, he'd dropped it and picked it up several times.

I've never seen a horse quite like him. He keeps me laughing/shaking my head, that's for sure. Keeps his poor Granny on the run, too, as well as his big brother.

He will disassemble my jumps if I leave them up in the pasture. Sometimes I've caught him jumping them on his own if I leave them down on the bottom notch. He will carry sticks and branches around, or anything else he can get his mouth on. The expressions and antics are priceless. He needs a Pyro-cam on him all the time.

Hope you enjoyed this one I happened to catch. I still have to look at the little bit of video I got of his playtime with the airplane to see if anything's good.

Liz


----------



## Leeana (May 31, 2007)

LOL That last picture is too cute. I love him and his little plane.

He looks like a little ham hehe.


----------



## Mona (May 31, 2007)

:bgrin :aktion033: Those photos are absolutely PRICELESS Liz!!! 



:


----------



## Chamomile (May 31, 2007)

I just LOVE this colt! He will be so much fun to show as everything you want to do will be a new and wonderful challenge for him, so he will always be so interested



: These pictures are great!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (May 31, 2007)

OMG How like his Dad he is!!!! There is nothing more fun than a stick to try and open gates with or build something in their minds!!!!

He looks like a "mini Falc!"


----------



## nootka (May 31, 2007)

thanks, everyone, yes, he's a smarty-pants. I had thought clipping him this time would be another adventure, but he was fine with all but his rear near his tail.

he even let me clip his legs and ears, which for a three month old colt is a triumph!






L.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 31, 2007)

Eek, I can't see the pictures at work but the thing with the jumps is giving me deja vu! :new_shocked: 



: I have to put my jumps and all fragile props away after a workout because Kody will jump the jump, then grab the jump pole in his mouth and walk off with it, turn around and grab the bottom of the standard and knock it over, then paw it, then go on to the next one until they're all down. He rolls the barrels around all day and while I've never seen him pick up a cone I set them upright each time I'm out there and the next time I'm out, they're mysteriously down again. Gremlins, anyone?



:

Towels, blankets, buckets, anything left loose _except_ horse toys are all fair game. I can just see the two of them out in the arena now...oh my god. Pony tug-of-war. "It's mine!" "I found it first!" "No, mine!" "Give it back!"

Leia


----------



## nootka (May 31, 2007)

yep, we have all kinds of tug of war already with some things. He LOVES our garbage can that we catch rain water in, and there's something he does outside the basement door that drives me nuts at night before I put them in.

But the horse-ball. Meh. He rarely gives it a second look. Gramma Pony, Mouse, the kitten, the older cats, and anything new and unusual are pretty much his toys of choice.

If you email me, Leia, I could email the pics.





[email protected]

Liz


----------



## Rebecca (May 31, 2007)

Pyro is very cute! He sure does like that plane!



: They can be so funny, I think I could watch the minis all day. :lol:


----------



## susanne (May 31, 2007)

Pyro is amazing! What a little imp! I remember Kim's story of Falcon walking around at the show carrying his ribbon in his mouth, and it sounds like that's an inherited trait!

All that, and gorgeous, too! (Also like Dad)


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 31, 2007)

No need Liz, I'm home and I can see them now. So cute! He reminds me a lot of Fiona in that second picture so I guess Falcon must really pass it on.



: I'm afraid Pyro would be bored at my place- no little kids, no toys all over, only one other horse to harass.... :no:

Leia


----------



## maplegum (May 31, 2007)

Oh thank you so much for posting those photos!

You have put a huge smile on my face and a warm glow in my heart.



:

What a little character you have there. I LOVE the naughty ones. I guess I have to love them...... I HAVE one too! Bailey will destroy anythign in his path, like a naughty toddler. It is very amuzing though.

He's going to be lots of fun to be around. Hey, he'll keep things interesting to say the least!

Thanks again for sharing, I loved them!


----------



## Kari (May 31, 2007)

LOL Great pics!!

I'm getting VERY upset that he's not pinto.

Could you imagine if we bred Tigger to him??

Kari


----------



## Cara (May 31, 2007)

tee hee, he wants to fly.



:


----------



## nootka (May 31, 2007)

Aw, Leia, what you don't understand is that Pyro IS the party. He makes fun whereever he goes.





Besides, Kody needs someone to chase him around and keep him in shape. Oh, wait, that's what he's supposed to do for Mouse now that Kyan's gone.



he is SO SWEET about clipping, now. He acts like he enjoys it. Even the nose part.

You're welcome, everyone, and thanks, too! Nice to share him with others because he keeps me laughing (and sighing).

A few days ago, he dumped the yard cart out with a load of shavings in it. This is now where he naps when he's in the pasture. Made his bed up nice, he did.

L.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 31, 2007)

so cute :bgrin :bgrin pictures to really make you smile

Thanks

Lori


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 1, 2007)

OMG :bgrin thank you so much for the smiles, what great photos!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: my guys do stuff like this but ONLY when i do NOT have the camera handy!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing this with us. You filled me full of smiles and belly laughs the further down I scrolled! He is totally wonderful!


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 1, 2007)

: nice foal.

cute photos. It looks like your foal was having fun.


----------



## DebbieRank (Jun 1, 2007)

He is WONDERFUL! What a toot! And handsome yet to boot.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 1, 2007)

Mona said:


> :bgrin :aktion033: Those photos are absolutely PRICELESS Liz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You took the words right out of my mouth!



:

Take your pick -- you've got several for Equisite!

MA


----------



## nootka (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks!!!

Shoulda seen him today in the ring at the Pacific Crown show.

He was CRAZY, but the judges were impressed. He now has Reserve Champions as a Junior Stallion in AMHR as well as AMHA!!! Oh, and he even managed to edge out his beautiful daddy (under one out of three judges) in the Amateur Stallion class and took a blue in that class!






Liz


----------



## Jill (Jun 2, 2007)

Those pictures are great and Pyro looks awesome!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 2, 2007)

What a guy! Job well done and I was thinking of him this morning...thinking he didn't even break the toy. Shoulda brought it to the show....that would've made for an interesting tease.


----------



## Kari (Jun 2, 2007)

Whoo hoo!!!!! Way to go, Pyro!!!

Kari


----------

